# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Winstrol V Real or Fake

## PROLLYHIM

just wanted to see what you guys think ? 


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sevenmann

hmmmmmmm...never seen those

----------


## Southernillinois

uh oh man, my buddy bought some winny like that and it wasn't shit. 100% fake, hope u dont have the same sh*t. His was in a different bottle though, it was a brown color not white. good luck man

----------


## PT

show me the front with the name taped over. i think i have that same stuff

----------

